# OO grease in an Ariens



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Anybody had any issues with using OO cotton picker grease in a cast iron front end of an Ariens 924 series Snowblower.
Ariens calls for L2 lube
I have used it alot in leaky front ends,never had an issue.
Just asking


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Do those cast iron gearboxes have ball bearings in them?I don't know if "00" would provide sufficient lube for those at low temp.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

On the spec sheet, it says good from -20f to 225f.
Thanks


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> Do those cast iron gearboxes have ball bearings in them?I don't know if "00" would provide sufficient lube for those at low temp.


According to the Ariens parts manual for my 921040 Platinum with the new style cast iron gear box uses bushings and L3 lubricant. The older cast iron gearboxes used on the 926 models such as the 1336DLE also use bushings and the L2 lubricant. I don't know about even earlier versions of the cast iron gearboxes. The L2 lubricant may be thicker than the replacement L3 lubricant.

Ariens do not recommend grease in their gearboxes, because it is thrown off surfaces at speed, and oil lubricates better than grease. Unfortunately I am on the second impeller seal since the original was replaced under warranty.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Town said:


> Ariens do not recommend grease in their gearboxes, because it is thrown off surfaces at speed, and oil lubricates better than grease....QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The older Ariens 924 series blowers with the aluminum gearbox came from the factory with semi-liquid "00" grease in them.I have two ST824s,which are 924 series blowers with aluminum gearboxes.They have grease in them.
> ...


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ariens do not seem to use ball/roller bearings in the 924 series or the later series using either the cast iron or aluminum gearcases. The 924 series with 32" augers use a cast iron gearbox that looks exactly the same as the 926 models with cast iron gearboxes and also use L2 oil. Ariens seem to confirm their view that oil is better, although the L3 oil that replaces the L2 oil may be thinner.

Grease has been used for a long time with results that are acceptable to many people. But I would not go back to an inferior lubricant from gear oil with today's higher performance models.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Town said:


> Ariens do not seem to use ball/roller bearings in the 924 series or the later series using either the cast iron or aluminum gearcases. .


I don't know what service manual you are looking at,but I have the Ariens factory service manual for the 924 series (dated 1987) open in front of me.There are two different models of cast iron gearboxes shown in exploded view.Both of those cast iron gearboxes clearly have two cone bearings (rollers) in each gearbox.Hence,this is why I believe they use oil.


The OP wants to know if he could get away with using "00" grease in his iron gearbox..My opinion is that I would replace the seals and stick with oil.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I mix 00 grease and 90 wt when I do a gearbox.....just me...trying to cover all bases LOL.....


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> I don't know what service manual you are looking at,but I have the Ariens factory service manual for the 924 series (dated 1987) open in front of me.There are two different models of cast iron gearboxes shown in exploded view.Both of those cast iron gearboxes clearly have two cone bearings (rollers) in each gearbox.Hence,this is why I believe they use oil.
> 
> 
> The OP wants to know if he could get away with using "00" grease in his iron gearbox..My opinion is that I would replace the seals and stick with oil.


I downloaded the owner and parts manuals from Ariens of the 924044 model, which is the 10/32 that the OP appears to own. The parts manual shows the cast iron gearcase with bushings. I don't have the OP's serial number so this could be from a different year. 

I don't think the ball bearing or roller bearings would be the issue, grease or oil would work there. The main stress would come from the gear meshing and that would be better served by the correct oil that would make better contact with the surfaces. Think differential gear contact which requires specific oil to manage the stresses.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

cranman said:


> I mix 00 grease and 90 wt when I do a gearbox.....just me...trying to cover all bases LOL.....


That is what I did on the older gearboxes that came from the factory with grease.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Town said:


> I downloaded the owner and parts manuals from Ariens of the 924044 model, which is the 10/32 that the OP appears to own. The parts manual shows the cast iron gearcase with bushings..


Part number (15) x2 on the diagram(part 9 diagram 2) for the gearbox for a model 924044 are cone bearings(rollers).They are on the impeller shaft,not the auger shaft.Therefore,being at the top of the gearcase,cold grease might have a problem lubricating said cone bearings.


According to the factory service manual for that exact machine,lubricant required is 5 oz. of part number 
000080 L-2 Special Gear Lube.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is what you want for the Ariens 10,000 series, 1965 to 1974.
(And probably "first series", 1960 to 1964, as well. I believe they have the same gearbox)



> Question 9.
> Gear Box Lube for 10,000 series and other 1960's and 1970's models.
> 
> There are several different types of gearbox lube used for Ariens snowblowers over
> ...


From:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question9

Thanks,
Scot


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i wouldnt hesitate to run 00 grease , or something similar in it, but if the op goes that route..... warm grease, fill from the drain plug.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

As a farmer, I deal with a lot of equipment that isn't pristene.....40 years ago I wiped out the bottom seal on a Ford brushog mowing deck and it wouldn't hold the gear oil that was specified.......I pumped it full of wheelbearing grease.....and still use it ...from 1971 till 2018.......same grease I put in in 1971......


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

nwcove said:


> i wouldnt hesitate to run 00 grease , or something similar in it, but if the op goes that route..... warm grease, fill from the drain plug.


The stuff I’m asking about is OO grease that comes in a 1 qt bottle it is made by Super S lubricants and get it at Tractor Supply.
It flows easily at 50 f , under that it gets a little harder to get out of the bottle.But it is a liquid,though very thick.I keep it in the house till I have to use it in the winter.

I have been using it for years in the dozen or so per year 924 series snowblowers I fix up and resell.
I was wondering if the ingredients may degrade the large bronze gear in my 2 prized Ariens 10 hp 32 inchers ?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> The stuff I’m asking about is OO grease that comes in a 1 qt bottle it is made by Super S lubricants and get it at Tractor Supply.
> It flows easily at 50 f , under that it gets a little harder to get out of the bottle.But it is a liquid,though very thick.I keep it in the house till I have to use it in the winter.
> 
> I have been using it for years in the dozen or so per year 924 series snowblowers I fix up and resell.
> I was wondering if the ingredients may degrade the large bronze gear in my 2 prized Ariens 10 hp 32 inchers ?



I believe that the issue with bronze gears is their reaction to synthetic products. But, don't take my word for it, make sure. But...I am currently using that grease in my Toro, but that has steel gears. I may be using it in my Ariens, with bronze gears, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> The stuff I’m asking about is OO grease that comes in a 1 qt bottle it is made by Super S lubricants and get it at Tractor Supply.
> It flows easily at 50 f , under that it gets a little harder to get out of the bottle.But it is a liquid,though very thick.I keep it in the house till I have to use it in the winter.
> 
> I have been using it for years in the dozen or so per year 924 series snowblowers I fix up and resell.
> I was wondering if the ingredients may degrade the large bronze gear in my 2 prized Ariens 10 hp 32 inchers ?


 It won't hurt the bronze gear,the part that I question is proper lubrication of the two cone bearings in the cast iron case.If the gearbox seals are leaking,and that's why you want to use a grease,if the machines mean that much to you,why not replace the seals and stick with oil?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> The stuff I’m asking about is OO grease that comes in a 1 qt bottle it is made by Super S lubricants and get it at Tractor Supply.
> It flows easily at 50 f , under that it gets a little harder to get out of the bottle.But it is a liquid,though very thick.I keep it in the house till I have to use it in the winter.
> 
> I have been using it for years in the dozen or so per year 924 series snowblowers I fix up and resell.
> I was wondering if the ingredients may degrade the large bronze gear in my 2 prized Ariens 10 hp 32 inchers ?



no it wont
its the best


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> It won't hurt the bronze gear,the part that I question is proper lubrication of the two cone bearings in the cast iron case.If the gearbox seals are leaking,and that's why you want to use a grease,if the machines mean that much to you,why not replace the seals and stick with oil?


Prized was tongue in cheek.
I love old 924 series snowblowers,good original ones are hard to find.

Thanks for your input


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> It won't hurt the bronze gear,the part that I question is proper lubrication of the two cone bearings in the cast iron case.If the gearbox seals are leaking,and that's why you want to use a grease,if the machines mean that much to you,why not replace the seals and stick with oil?



sometimes they leak with new seals as well
00 grease is the trick to ending that its fairly well known trick
00 grease/ oil might flow better then what is stock as well
ok taryl


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

1132le said:


> sometimes they leak with new seals as well
> 00 grease is the trick to ending that its fairly well known trick
> 00 grease/ oil might flow better then what is stock as well
> ok taryl



Yes,but you have to take into account how it was originally engineered and the intended lubricant.Putting grease in a leaky gearbox IS a common remedy,but not necessarily the best one in all situations.Everyone is free to do as they please with their own equipment-the OP asked for opinions,he got mine-for better or for worse.


AND THERE'S YOUR DINNER!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> Yes,but you have to take into account how it was originally engineered and the intended lubricant.Putting grease in a leaky gearbox IS a common remedy,but not necessarily the best one in all situations.Everyone is free to do as they please with their own equipment-the OP asked for opinions,he got mine-for better or for worse.
> 
> 
> AND THERE'S YOUR DINNER!



cars came with bias tires back in the day but radials are what they get now 00 grease is almost oil it flows that well its vastly superior and also can remedy a leaky gearbox 

thats called having your cake and eating too


Its not the space shuttle TIME FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

1132le said:


> cars came with bias tires back in the day but radials are what they get now 00 grease is almost oil it flows that well its vastly superior and also can remedy a leaky gearbox
> 
> thats called having your cake and eating too
> 
> ...


Well,
You know what I find interesting,I just spent a few minutes looking at Ariens owner's manuals,Honda owner's manuals and Toro owner's manuals over at the Home Depot website..A $699 Ariens compact model uses L3 synthetic oil in its augerbox.A $3000+ Rapid Track model uses L3 synthetic oil in its gearbox.The $3000+ Honda I looked at uses oil in its auger gearbox.A $2500 Toro PowermaxHD1432 uses NON-synthetic oil in its gearbox.A $750 Toro Powermax uses non-synthetic gear oil.


Now,these three are considered the "premium" brands of snowblowers-the best of the best.I find it interesting that if "00" grease is the "vastly superior" product for auger gearbox lubrication,these three companies seem to be unaware of it.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> Well,
> You know what I find interesting,I just spent a few minutes looking at Ariens owner's manuals,Honda owner's manuals and Toro owner's manuals over at the Home Depot website..A $699 Ariens compact model uses L3 synthetic oil in its augerbox.A $3000+ Rapid Track model uses L3 synthetic oil in its gearbox.The $3000+ Honda I looked at uses oil in its auger gearbox.A $2500 Toro PowermaxHD1432 uses NON-synthetic oil in its gearbox.A $750 Toro Powermax uses non-synthetic gear oil.
> 
> 
> Now,these three are considered the "premium" brands of snowblowers-the best of the best.I find it interesting that if "00" grease is the "vastly superior" product for auger gearbox lubrication,these three companies seem to be unaware of it.



That's called being cheap no you don't say
much more expensive farm equipment and much higher priced commercial equipment use it 

carry on


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies.

Result of discussion is I will continue to use the OO lubricant in my 40 plus year old snowblowers.
I don’t mind checking the level twice a year when I do oil changes.

Thanks guys


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

1132le said:


> .... 00 grease is almost oil it flows that well.....


 
You'd better tell the Ariens engineers this.According to this quote,directly from the Ariens 924 series service manual,they don't seem to know what they're talking about...


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Mike C. said:


> You'd better tell the Ariens engineers this.According to this quote,directly from the Ariens 924 series service manual,they don't seem to know what they're talking about...


Are these the Same Engineers who Build Planned Obsolescence into the Machines? (lighter gauge steel, cheap breaking cables, Rakes without grease zerks, Plastic Parts, etc) I'd Listen to the engineers.....


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Mike C. said:


> You'd better tell the Ariens engineers this.According to this quote,directly from the Ariens 924 series service manual,they don't seem to know what they're talking about...


Are these the Same Engineers who Build Planned Obsolescence into the Machines? (lighter gauge steel, cheap breaking cables, Rakes without grease zerks, Plastic Parts, etc) I'd Listen to those engineers.....


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Are these the Same Engineers who Build Planned Obsolescence into the Machines? (lighter gauge steel, cheap breaking cables, Rakes without grease zerks, Plastic Parts, etc) I'd Listen to those engineers.....



I would think the engineers involved in designing that cast-iron gearbox are long retired or dead,so the answer's probably no.

If you want to take this discussion down THAT path,have right at it.


We WERE talking about using a substitute lubricant in a gearbox that was originally intended for oil.


Seeing as though the OP appears to have been using 00 grease in it anway,and plans to continue doing so,I see no reason to argue the point any longer.People are going to think what they want to think,do as they want to do.He asked for an opinion-I gave it.People will disagree-that's a fact of life.Cheers.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If it doesn't leak Mike......oil is great. I use both with great luck.....


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Are these the Same Engineers who Build Planned Obsolescence into the Machines? (lighter gauge steel, cheap breaking cables, Rakes without grease zerks, Plastic Parts, etc) I'd Listen to those engineers.....


Jackmels, thats why the newest snowblower in my garage is a 1979.Stone age technology that lasts.
I find the newer ones are just not build as well and the part prices are nutz
Just my opinion,lets not start another argument/discussion 
Thanks


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

L2 lube? Not having an Ariens and after a little searching it must be a GL lube that the Company renamed dropping the "G". Am I the only one who has made that connection?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Mike C. said:


> Now,these three are considered the "premium" brands of snowblowers-the best of the best.I find it interesting that if "00" grease is the "vastly superior" product for auger gearbox lubrication,these three companies seem to be unaware of it.



Welcome to the Net where a shoe salesman can become a guru of all things mechanical:smile2: Many have no comprehension of the why and way things are done in a particular manner which is engineering 101 discipline. They knows what they knows and their magical concoctions are better than industry standards.



Since this thread contains references to gear oils this link here gives some of the best information I have ever found to the properties involved especially the yellow metals (bronze) discussion. This is relevant to my presumption of the Ariens L2 and L3 oils actually being GL lubes which fit the timeline.



I defer to the true Engineers:wink2:


https://recondoil.com/gear-oil-guide/


----------



## peterk (Apr 30, 2014)

More lubricant battles! The most important thing is not the specs, just keep whatever it is full. If it leaks a little check it when you add fuel.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Mike C. said:


> I would think the engineers involved in designing that cast-iron gearbox are long retired or dead,so the answer's probably no.
> 
> If you want to take this discussion down THAT path,have right at it.
> 
> ...


We Agree to Disagree. Cheers


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

DriverRider said:


> Welcome to the Net where a shoe salesman can become a guru of all things mechanical:smile2: Many have no comprehension of the why and way things are done in a particular manner which is engineering 101 discipline. They knows what they knows and their magical concoctions are better than industry standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are Paper Pushers, and there are Those with Hands-On -Experience


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think we've covered it folks as the PO has chosen what he's going to use.
If you really need to try and prove that your way of doing it is the best I have a place for you to try and prove it -- > https://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/forum_summary
Reading through the thread I'm a believer that there's more than one fluid capable of lubricating those gears. And as with anything, people have their favorites. :wink2:

I did search for a GL3 that is supposed to be safe with the bronze gears for my 70's Ariens and Pennzoil 3501 seems to be a good choice. https://www.pennzoil.com/en_us/prod...6b2lsLzIwMTZuZXdzbGV0dGVyLz9sb2NhbGU9ZW5fdXM=
Autozone, Advance, ...

.


----------

